# My Dog Has Cancer.



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a 15 year old Mix breed female (intact) with a tumor on the mammary gland.
Took her to the vet .
Xrays show 2 spots on the lungs.

The vet said surgery to remove the mammary gland tumor would only be a cosmetic fix.
Removal of the mammary tumor would cost about $1000. 

So.. I sit here looking at my dog with a tumor on its belly... 
Shes playfull and happy ..I really dont know what to do.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Roloni said:


> I have a 15 year old Mix breed female (intact) with a tumor on the mammary gland.
> Took her to the vet .
> Xrays show 2 spots on the lungs.
> 
> ...


 Im so sorry to hear such terrible news 
A few things to keep in mind...
-Shes an older dog, being put under anesthesia could be risky, she may not wake up from it.
-Cancer in dogs generally isnt 'curable' but can be treated to make the dogs life easier.
-Some dogs can live for years depending on the type of cancer without treatment.

As your vet for other options. Such as, if she is in pain (im not saying she is  ) is there a med you can give her to ease it?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. That is a tough thing to face .............


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

stacey101 said:


> Im so sorry to hear such terrible news
> A few things to keep in mind...
> -Shes an older dog, being put under anesthesia could be risky, she may not wake up from it.
> -Cancer in dogs generally isnt 'curable' but can be treated to make the dogs life easier.
> ...


Shes not in pain ..Shes actually behaving perfectly normal and happy.
The tumor on her belly is about half the size of a golf ball ...

The vet also mentioned what you said about anesthesia with an older dog..

I really would just like to have the tumor removed and hope for the best.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

As someone who went through this with my Pyrenees - I'm sorry .

My Pyrenees was diagnosed with mammary cancer at 8-9 years old. Both the vet and my family felt that the risk of putting her under to have the tumor biopsied/removed and spayed wasn't worth it at her age and at the time her quality of life was super - she never even noticed the tumor or acted like it bothered her.

The May of her 11th year she was having problems getting up and moving around climbing steps we moved my mattress and bed to the living room her so we could still sleep together. She developed a problem with what would be her wrist (it was very swollen) and it was making it very hard for her to get around. The tumor was actually taking blood away from the rest of her body and at the same time it was essentially dying and poisoning her. Once her quality of life could no longer be sustained we had to make the choice to let her cross over the bridge because she just kept fighting to stay with me.









As you can see her tumor was fairly large - probably bigger than my closed fist, but she never showed any signs that it was there or bothered her. This picture was her last winter with snow - 2009.

At 15 surgery isn't really an option (at least to me) and any vet will probably tell you that as she's lived a good, long life and it would be pretty risky to put her under anesthesia for surgery. But talk it over with your vet and see what he/she says.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm very sorry. I recommend Not removing the tumor, b/c the Vet said it wouldn't help. However, if you find a reputable Vet who tells you that a different procedure Would help, I suggest talking with the original Vet, and then considering it. 

I agree with Niraya that surgery is risky, and if successful may reduce the quality of life. The spots on the lungs are the key issue. I don't know how chemo/radio therapies work on canine lungs.

I vote for keeping the dog comfortable and enjoy her current quality of life, rather than over-extending...


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Niraya said:


> As someone who went through this with my Pyrenees - I'm sorry .
> 
> My Pyrenees was diagnosed with mammary cancer at 8-9 years old. Both the vet and my family felt that the risk of putting her under to have the tumor biopsied/removed and spayed wasn't worth it at her age and at the time her quality of life was super - she never even noticed the tumor or acted like it bothered her.
> 
> ...


I Honestly have to Thank You for your reply...


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Roloni said:


> I Honestly have to Thank You for your reply...


You're very welcome. Reading back over it - some parts don't make sense as I forgot words, I guess. Two years later I still cry talking about it and was crying while writing the post so it's not too coherent.

In any event, I'm sorry for what you're going through. It's not at all easy but I know that you'll make the right choices for your dog.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Niraya said:


> You're very welcome. Reading back over it - some parts don't make sense as I forgot words, I guess. Two years later I still cry talking about it and was crying while writing the post so it's not too coherent.
> 
> In any event, I'm sorry for what you're going through. It's not at all easy but I know that you'll make the right choices for your dog.


I read what you said in your reply several times...
Im really having a hard time dealing with my dogs problem right now and I feel kinda lost. ...
It aint easy...Thanx again.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

No, it's not easy. I am so sorry.

Personally, I wouldn't remove the tumor. In and of itself, it's probably not bothering her. Heck, people have walked around with 50lb tumors in their stomachs not noticing a thing other than some heartburn or constipation, and people are wussies compared to dogs.

Honestly, you will know when it's time. There will come a day when you will see that your beloved friend isn't happy anymore, that she's just struggling to continue. That, to me, is the point at which the only kindness is euthanasia. 

Please feel free to soak up all the sympathy you need here. Most people here completely understand.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I for one completely understand .... I saw the light go from my dogs eyes and he was struggling through the pain just to try and stay with me ... it is a terribly tough decision ... but you will know when ....

Feel free to talk all you need .... it helps ...


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm really sorry for such a suck diagnosis. With that tumor and her age, I personally would opt to not have surgery. There's no right answer but we're all here for you and we'll support your decision, whatever it is.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

my friend had an older mixed breed dog who developed mammary cancer around 9 years old and lived another 4 years without treatment and only showed signs of slowing down in her last 2 months of life, he tumor was about double the size of the photo Niraya posted by the end. If it makes you feel any better, at 15 and with the tumor being the size it is I think old age may let her pass peacefully in time long before the tumor could take it's toll.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for your input. 
I think Im gonna take your advice and leave it alone. Thats pretty much what the vet suggested to do.


----------



## Shinmen Takezo (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear of this.
My dog also has cancer and is doing well for almost two years since his diagnosis/surgery.
Now he is too old to do much more than give him a new cancer inhibitor that has recently come on the market.
Sorry--but it is not for cancer's such as your dog has.

15 years old is nearly immortal for a dog.
I have seen people go hog-wild in treatment for dogs in advanced ages.
And honestly this is crazy, and a waste of money.

If your dog was 5 or 6 or even perhaps as young as ten, then I would say to have some advanced proceedures performed.
But in your case, I think your dog is way too old.
So old in fact that he/she will probably wake up one morning in dog-heaven from old age, rather than from the cancer... if you know what I mean.

If you really wanted to do something--then try chemo.
It does not affect dogs the way it ravages people.

Or try this stuff: *Essiac*

http://essiacinfo.org/

Research this stuff.
I believe it has efficacy and this is the reason it was shut down decades ago.
But you'll have to brew it up yourself or order it from some outfit that produces it as a supplement.

I believe it changes the blood/body chemistry and works much in the way that these new inhibitor drugs work--but for much, much less.
I am going to give it a whirl with my pooch also--he has mast cell tumors.

There is also this stuff: *Neoplasene*

The trick is to find a vet who is willing to use it, or knows how to use it.
This is tough.
It is a botanical agent derived from blood root.

It comes in a oral version that may prove useful to you.

http://holvet.net/neoplasene.html

http://www.buckmountainbotanicals.net/treatments/neoplasene.html

This stuff is not expensive to use.
You have to purchase 200 hondos worth at a time--and this last 4 months (depending upon the size of your hound).
So it works out to around 50 hondos per month to use (add the blood work costs).

Do your research on this stuff and let me know how it is going.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Aw, I'm so sorry to read this. Sending good thoughts out to you & your girl.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Its a week later and this tumor has doubled in size...
Loni is acting like nothings wrong...but Im very concerned.The tumor looks like its about to explode.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sounds like it might have a fluid build up in it, have never heard of a tumor that grew that fast. I would get back to the vet


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Keechak said:


> sounds like it might have a fluid build up in it, have never heard of a tumor that grew that fast. I would get back to the vet


Made an appointment for saturday...thanx!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Was the vet able to drain it?


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Was the vet able to drain it?


Before Saturday came..
My wife called me from home telling me the tumor on Lonis belly started to bleed and ooze.
I was at work in the city, Hours away from home..I told her to call the vet immediatly .
The vet told her that this is what happens and its not an emergency.Its going to bleed and ooze.

but, I feel like I should do something ...but I dont know what.
The dog is acting perfectly normal, like nothing is wrong. Shes not in pain.
but all I see is just a ticking time bomb growing on her belly...

Im definatly considering having the tumor removed.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Today I came home to a house full of blood on the floor. 
Her tail and stomach are covered in dry fluid..and the tumor is still bleeding and oozing. 
This is horrible...does it eventually stop bleeding and growing?


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Roloni said:


> Today I came home to a house full of blood on the floor.
> Her tail and stomach are covered in dry fluid..and the tumor is still bleeding and oozing.
> This is horrible...does it eventually stop bleeding and growing?


I would say that's more than reason enough for a trip to the vet. I hope she's okay ! I never had a tumor rupture but I would be on my way to the vet asap!


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

My wife took Loni to the vet today..
and he said he would not consider doing surgery.
Bandage or wrap the tumor was the advice...


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

My dog had cancer as well. The tumor grew so fast, I didn't even know that they could grow that fast. Hers grew to about half of a cantaloupe in probably a week or so. It was on her side, rooted in her rib cage and inoperable, but she also acted like nothing was wrong. It looked awful, but she didn't seem to care for a while, maybe a month or more. Her tumor started to fester on the inside, which we discovered while doing aspirations at various specialists to get second opinions. The vet said that the tumors basically start to rot from the inside out. We put her on antibiotics and that fixed the tumor rot thing - she was happy go lucky, acting like things were fine. The antibiotics extended her life about a month, we got to do some things in that time, we went on slow walks alone, we collected the biggest sticks from the field and drug them around in the sun, we went swimming for the last time; and then one day she refused her antibiotic pill and decided she didn't want to eat anymore. It was time. I feel like it will never get easier.

The antibiotics made our last times together just like old-times, we were able to make more memories than we would have otherwise and they made her end of life better, because she didn't have to suffer the infection. I have no idea if your girl might have the same experience with similar treatment. If all else seems normal and she's not acting like there's any problems or pain, then it seems like it might be worth asking the vet about it, if only to ease the transition into end of life care. I am so sorry you're going through this. I know it hurts terribly, I wish you all the best.


----------



## gotdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Man, what a tough decision to make. And if the vet refuses to operate then your hands are tied. Or are they? Personally I would go to another vet and see if they will do the operation. I would do it for $1000. 

We have a 15 year old terrier mix we adopted from a dog rescue. He has 2 growths on his underside. One of them is a bit to the side. Our vet *will* operate to remove or biopsy if we choose but we decided to wait and see if these grow at all. They are fairly small right now. If they were to grow like your dog's tumor, we'd have it removed in a heartbeat. Granted, I'm not saying that this is the *right* decision to make. It's only the one that we would make because except for his age and these growths, you wouldn't believe our dog is 15 years old. He is spunky, runs around like he's 2 years old and is happy. He does get tired and we can see the years on his face as it's gone grey, but he is energetic and happy. I honestly think he will live to his 20's.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Moxie said:


> My dog had cancer as well. The tumor grew so fast, I didn't even know that they could grow that fast. Hers grew to about half of a cantaloupe in probably a week or so. It was on her side, rooted in her rib cage and inoperable, but she also acted like nothing was wrong. It looked awful, but she didn't seem to care for a while, maybe a month or more. Her tumor started to fester on the inside, which we discovered while doing aspirations at various specialists to get second opinions. The vet said that the tumors basically start to rot from the inside out. We put her on antibiotics and that fixed the tumor rot thing - she was happy go lucky, acting like things were fine. The antibiotics extended her life about a month, we got to do some things in that time, we went on slow walks alone, we collected the biggest sticks from the field and drug them around in the sun, we went swimming for the last time; and then one day she refused her antibiotic pill and decided she didn't want to eat anymore. It was time. I feel like it will never get easier.
> 
> The antibiotics made our last times together just like old-times, we were able to make more memories than we would have otherwise and they made her end of life better, because she didn't have to suffer the infection. I have no idea if your girl might have the same experience with similar treatment. If all else seems normal and she's not acting like there's any problems or pain, then it seems like it might be worth asking the vet about it, if only to ease the transition into end of life care. I am so sorry you're going through this. I know it hurts terribly, I wish you all the best.


Thanx for sharing your experience with this..and I will look into the antibiotic idea as well.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

gotdog said:


> Man, what a tough decision to make. And if the vet refuses to operate then your hands are tied. Or are they? Personally I would go to another vet and see if they will do the operation. I would do it for $1000.
> 
> We have a 15 year old terrier mix we adopted from a dog rescue. He has 2 growths on his underside. One of them is a bit to the side. Our vet *will* operate to remove or biopsy if we choose but we decided to wait and see if these grow at all. They are fairly small right now. If they were to grow like your dog's tumor, we'd have it removed in a heartbeat. Granted, I'm not saying that this is the *right* decision to make. It's only the one that we would make because except for his age and these growths, you wouldn't believe our dog is 15 years old. He is spunky, runs around like he's 2 years old and is happy. He does get tired and we can see the years on his face as it's gone grey, but he is energetic and happy. I honestly think he will live to his 20's.


The problem is not only the large growing tumor on her tummy...its also in her lungs , 2 spots you can see in the xrays..
As the vet explained to me : "Removing the mammary tumor would only be cosmetic , The cancer is also in her lungs. I wouldnt consider doing this surgery on your 15 year old dog with cancer thats also in her lungs.."
Thats basically what hes telling me..and hes also concerned about putting her under anesthesia for the operation.

If it was only a tumor on her tummy..I would have had it removed immediatly..
Unfortunatly that tumor is only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

sounds like the tumor on her stomach definitely has fluid build up in it and that's why it's oozing, wish there was something I could say to help.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Keechak said:


> sounds like the tumor on her stomach definitely has fluid build up in it and that's why it's oozing, wish there was something I could say to help.


Thanx 
Im pretty sure the vet is giving me good advice..kinda feeling like I should do something....and I dont know what.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Roloni said:


> Its a week later and this tumor has doubled in size...
> Loni is acting like nothings wrong...but Im very concerned.The tumor looks like its about to explode.


YOu could try natural treatments, they won't cure, but could prolong and improve the quality of life and help reduce the mammary tumor itself. One of the most reccomended herbs for this is Tumeric (I've heard alot about anti tumor properties with this herb), I'd also add fish body oils (also anti-inflamitory) and Querciten. 

No matter what you decide to do we're all here for you.

You might also check this site out, it also has a forum for dog owners who's dogs have been diagnosed with cancer as well as dietary options to help.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Honestly with the proper workup I wouldn't be too worried about the anesthesia. Yes there is always a risk, and you'll never really know until you do it. But I've seen numerous dogs with far more severe health complications handle anesthesia just fine; in fact many of them did much better than younger healthy dogs because they don't need as much drugs for proper anesthetic depth. That being said all of the mammary tumors over the size of a grape that I've seen removed have returned within 6 months.


----------



## Trzcina (Aug 9, 2010)

This probably isn't too helpful, but my stepsister had an elderly cat with an oozing/bleeding tumor on his side for several years. He wore a t-shirt to protect the spot, and did quite well up until the end. Similar thing--she didn't have the money to operate, and the vet didn't recommend it because of the cat's age anyway (he was 18 or so when he died, and had the tumor for at least a year and a half or two years... I don't remember the exacts).

I would think preventing infection would be one of the more important issues to consider if your vet doesn't think much more can be done.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am just hoping you find an answer to help keep the tumor at bay for a bit and a comfort zone for your girl. My thoughts and prayers are still with all of you. I only wish I had some constructive advice ...


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

My vet did recommend fish oil like you said, Not to cure the cancer but to help her body to deal with some of the toxins
or something like that.

Shes now wearing a doggie diaper to keep the tumor covered/protected..
but...what bothers me the most..

I do remember being told years ago , that spaying a female dog would almost 100% prevent this type of cancer..and if thats true...
I could have prevented this by having her spayed when she was a puppy.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

It's not 100% but damn near close if they get spayed before their first heat to prevent the cancer.
the risk is slightly more if spayed after the first but before the second heat.

I think after that (second) or after the third there is no benefit to a spay to prevent mammary cancer ( I believe that's what my vet told me)


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Roloni said:


> what bothers me the most..
> 
> I do remember being told years ago , that spaying a female dog would almost 100% prevent this type of cancer..and if thats true...
> I could have prevented this by having her spayed when she was a puppy.


Spaying by two years reduces the instance of this cancer, NOTHING completely eliminates it. However the earlier you spay the higher the risk of MUCH worse and more common osteosarcoma which is rapid progressing, tends to show MUCH younger and much more aggressive. BOTH the Rotties my mother lost young were pediatric S/N, both died of Osteosarcomas.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> Spaying by two years reduces the instance of this cancer, NOTHING completely eliminates it. However the earlier you spay the higher the risk of MUCH worse and more common osteosarcoma which is rapid progressing, tends to show MUCH younger and much more aggressive. BOTH the Rotties my mother lost young were pediatric S/N, both died of Osteosarcomas.


Thanx..
If spaying helps prevent this type of cancer , but can cause another type of cancer at a younger age...then maybe spaying isnt the answer to cancer prevention. 

Right now things aint good...Its just getting worst day by day.


----------



## begemot (Feb 1, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> Spaying by two years reduces the instance of this cancer, NOTHING completely eliminates it. However the earlier you spay the higher the risk of MUCH worse and more common osteosarcoma which is rapid progressing, tends to show MUCH younger and much more aggressive. BOTH the Rotties my mother lost young were pediatric S/N, both died of Osteosarcomas.


There's a good article about the costs/benefits of spaying and neutering here.

The author found that, *based solely on health considerations* (not behavior, convenience, over-population, or anything else), spaying after 6 months but before the first heat is best for non-reproducing females. The rates of mammary cancer and pyometra are extraordinarily high in females left intact. "For female dogs, the high incidence and high percentage of malignancy of mammary neoplasia, and the significant effect of spaying on decreasing its incidence make ovariohysterectomy prior to the first heat the best recommendation for non-breeding animals." Simply put, the benefits of spaying out-way the costs. (See "conclusions" for details.)

According to the article, osteosarcoma has a very low incidence in general (only 0.2%). Yes, s/n does increase the risk, but it's still extremely low. And it's a very breed-specific cancer. If you have a breed that is prone to it (eg: irish wolfhounds) or there is a family history of lots of bone cancer, this might be something worth considering. Otherwise, not so much.

For male dogs, it's a different story. The cancer risks of neutering out-way the cancer benefits. However, despite this, neutered dogs do live longer than intact male dogs, on average. So I think it's a toss up with males. (Again, I'm solely talking about health considerations, nothing else.)


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Its 3 months later , and the tumor has grown to about the size of my two hands put together.
Its ruptured in 5 separate spots , and constantly bleeding. 
The dog is still eating and wagging her tail and alert!, but she spends most of her time licking this horrible growth and sleeping.
The smell is unbearable..

I know that if I take her to the vet...Hes going to recommend putting her down.
My wife is totally against having her put to sleep ...and I really dont want to do that either.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Roloni said:


> My wife is totally against having her put to sleep ...and I really dont want to do that either.


The purest form of love is putting the needs of others (ie, your dog) ahead of your own. I hope she's not suffering :/

Sorry you're going through this.


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this. Letting your dog go is a very tough decision to make, but make sure keeping her with you is for your dog's benefit, not just yours. The constant licking and sleeping may indicate that she's very uncomfortable. Please let your vet look at her - you don't want her suffering, would you? We had to let a beloved pet go a year ago, and I know it was the best decision for him, even though it was awful for us. With the passage of time, we now remember the good times rather than the pain of losing him.

Thinking of you while you make this very difficult decision.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. I am also sending prayers to all of you. Whatever you choose to do ... I know it will be with love. It is terribly hard ........


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear this. I do recommend that you ask the Vet about paliative care - 'doggie hospice'. Things that you normally wouldn't do to a healthy dog, perhaps like packing the wound, draining, showing you how to drain it, using stronger meds that have long term side-effects... and more education to recognize behaviors/events just before the dog has had enough, so that you can choose a peaceful time, rather than a catastrophic event... It is much easier to accept leaving something on the table, to put a dog to sleep who is smiling, than one who is disoriented, or worse, from pain. [It pains me to even write this... very sorry]


----------



## paradiddle1 (Aug 7, 2012)

We lost our Pokey Boy , healthy 7 yr old 50lb hound mix on Jan 23, 2012. from a SCC Squamous Cell Carcinoma on his one left tonsil. We had surgery to biopsy and remove Jan 3 and were told he would have 3-6 months and we got about 20 days. He went so fast. spread to a leg and lungs, Couldn't breathe well, Couldn't eat unless we used a big syringe and mush dog food. Couldn't drink water until we put him on prednisone from our canine oncologist. It was the worst feeling we ever had and especially that final day. He had been the the ER about 3 times before as well as many vet visits. 

You do what you can do, enjoy the good times and be with them until the end. He was the best pup-pup. we now have another hound mix rescue, Sydney and she has been a blessing. I am still angry about the cancer and how often our doggies get them. We were so cautious and feed them the best food, clean water etc. We do need to take care of them even at the end


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Its actually become really ,really bad for us.
Every day another eruption of bleeding and oozing puss from her belly.
Constant licking and shes having difficulty standing .
She still has a great appitite and seems to be happy ...


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

would you be happy if you had open soars oozing, and bleeding? 

Please do your dog a favor and end her suffering.

To meny people let their dogs go for way to long. She will hold out for you


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this, and I also don't want to encourage hanging on too long... but is there a way for the Vet to show you how to drain and pack the wound ? If the deterioration is accelerating, I think the Vet will give you an honest opinion, if you ask. But Vets tend to be gentle souls who don't like to 'end suffering' any more than the owners... so you might have to push... to the point of getting a painful answer... As the damage spreads to major organs, quality of life may deteriorate quickly. I apologize for not being more supportive...


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Roloni said:


> Its actually become really ,really bad for us.
> Every day another eruption of bleeding and oozing puss from her belly.
> Constant licking and shes having difficulty standing .
> She still has a great appitite and seems to be happy ...


This saddens me so much  I still say a day too early is better than a day too late


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm sorry things are like this .

I personally feel that we turn a blind eye when we have such strong feelings attached to someone. it's hard to see that there might be pain because we don't -want- there to be pain. think about it - even if you get a paper cut and you bleed it still hurts, right? You stub your toe - it hurts, yeah? Just because she doesn't whine every time something bad happens doesn't mean that inwardly she isn't in a lot of pain.

I can only speak for myself and about what I had done but I probably would have made the decision a long time ago. 

I'm sorry again that this is happening


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so sorry that this is taking place. I definitely know how hard of a decision it is to make. I knew that even though Leeo was trying to stay alive for me ... that he was in horrible pain and not showing it for all his worth ... and when he was whimpering with the pain meds in him ... I could no longer allow this. He showed me so much love and loyalty in his lifetime that I owed him a peaceful passing before he had to suffer any longer. He was not going to be saved ... it was a fatal disease. And yes ... it is very very difficult ... I still die a little every time I read a thread like this ... where someone else is going through this emotional rollercoaster.

I am sorry.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

LokiLove is exactly right, better a day too early than a day too late.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

It's abusive to allow an animal to suffer, just so you can avoid feeling the pain of a loss.

Take her to your vet and ask him/her what they would do if it were their dog. Ask your vet if they think it would be kinder to euth her now, rather than letting her continue this way. Listen to what your vet says, and do it.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> It's abusive to allow an animal to suffer, just so you can avoid feeling the pain of a loss.
> 
> .


There is a lot of heartbreak involved in watching the slow death of a lifetime family member...
I would be relieved if she passed away quietly during the night.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Roloni said:


> There is a lot of heartbreak involved in watching the slow death of a lifetime family member...
> I would be relieved if she passed away quietly during the night.


I bet she would be relieved to go painlessly 

I know this is a delicate subject and a hard one at that, but in my opinion, you're being selfish at this point.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Roloni said:


> There is a lot of heartbreak involved in watching the slow death of a lifetime family member...
> I would be relieved if she passed away quietly during the night.



We all would like that for our pets, but in most cases it doesn't happen that way. Please take her to the vet and talk with the vet seriously about whether it is time to euth her. Don't be cowardly, and afraid to face the pain of loss while allowing her to suffer. (You may not be, but from your post, it sounds like you are avoiding putting her down, so you don't feel bad).


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I'm really, really sorry you're faced with this difficult decision. Please consider that while she may not be exhibiting signs of pain, in humans, end stage cancer can be excruciatingly painful. I don't imagine it's much different for dogs. I understand you want nature to make the decision for you by her going in her sleep but is one more day of your girl being here but likely in pain better than you kindly taking her to the Bridge now? Maybe the vet could come to the house where it would be an easier passing for everyone? Again, I'm so, so sorry you're facing this.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

One of the hardest things for me to do was to decide when it was time to say goodbye to one of my dear companions. It breaks me up thinking about it now even though it was years ago. Was it the right thing to do? Absolutely. If the end is coming, there is no need for senseless suffering. We owe that much to our pets who have given us so much. Easy? no, right? yes.


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so sorry that you and your dog are going through this. Our beloved friends will hang on to be by our sides no matter what. My dog Max was diagnosed with cancer last fall but did not respond to chemo. His last night he stayed awake all night long nuzzling and comforting me even though he was the one dying. Even though it was hard I do not regret having him put to sleep the next day. I loved that dog with all my heart and owed him a peaceful passing instead of him hanging on and suffering to be with me. In an ideal world they would pass peacefully at home in their sleep. I have never had this happen. It is far kinder when the end is near to let them go painlessly with dignity and respect rather than suffering in pain to feeble to stand.
T


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

My thoughts are with you. I can't imagine what it would be like in this position.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Last night ,I could see the time had come.
Loni would no longer eat, her tail stopped wagging ,and wasnt responding to anything.

This morning the vet put her down.

They say "you will know when its time..."
If I did it a day earlier (when she was wagging her tail and eating and giving paw)
I would have questioned myself if I did the right thing.
but the moment I saw her losing the battle..
I had to end it.

Thank You All ....For your support during this difficult time.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Hugs.........


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this Ro. (((HUGS))))


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My condolences to you and your wife. I know how hard this must have been for you. It is never easy for those of us who care so much about our dogs. She is no longer suffering.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

((((Roloni)))) So sorry.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry, Roloni. This is never, ever easy but I'm glad you found the right way for your family and for Loni. Run free, Loni!!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## mcdavis (May 1, 2012)

So very sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am so very sorry roloni. You are all in my thoughts and prayers ....... (((hugs)))


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Very sorry about your loss. This is the only bad thing that comes from loving a dog.

I wish you peace and a fast return to joyful memories.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear. Hope that we provided a little help...


----------

